# Let's see your Mandolins, Mandolas, Mandocellos....



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I find myself becoming more and more interested in the mandolin family of instruments.

I just bought another on E bay and thought I'd start something more than the typical NMD thread.

Here are my toys.

The first one I picked up was a Washburn F style. It would be circa 1980~1985 and came equipped with a transducer (no preamp) which I used for a few soungs each night for quite a few years.










Next I picked up a Godin A8. This is a lovely instrument for stage and seems to like a sound thrashing. It's a nice slab of mahogany with what looks like a spruce top. great electronics.



















Then I picked up this Mexican prize, called a Trichordia. Cost me about $80 USD in a market in Guadalajara.
Very chimey and big sounding (twelve strings)











Next would be the weird but very cool Kent electric mando I picked up here on GC (currently my favourite). It's a real player and sounds fantastic both acoustically and amplified, but really comes alive through my guitar rig.










And the latest, for which I'm awaiting delivery, a Taka, made in Japan, looks to be around 1970s, but I'll research a bit.

Looks pretty cool.





















So, I showed you mine.....let's see yours.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice collection! I don't have any to share.
Someday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Nice collection! I don't have any to share.
> Someday.


Thanks.

Be careful. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Rover RM75 with a buddy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting F type there Bobb.

I see the fretboard extension but no frets there. That wouldn't bother me at all as I never play that high.

Although, I sometimes play while I'm that high....

Sorry, kids.

It happens.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No pictures yet, maybe later.

Moon Moon Guitars

Cox www.petercox.ca (this might actually be mine, hard to tell)

House House Guitars | guitar bouzouki (not mine in the picture, but same builder) actually more of a mando-cello, or long scale octave mandolin.

GoldTone Tenor Banjo IT-250 (Irish Tenor) by Gold Tone (tuned in 5ths)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll play along. Here is my '48 Gibson. Not particularly pretty or valuable but the tone is heaven.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I'll play along. Here is my '48 Gibson. Not particularly pretty or valuable but the tone is heaven.


Are you shitting me?

I'd give you my left kidney for that beauty. Is that the one we were priveledged to see at the Hard Rock this spring?

Worth it's weight in gold IMO.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment. Not at the Hard Rock. I missed that. I mean as to value it's not a Loar era Mando. But it is pretty sweet for me.


Milkman said:


> Are you shitting me?
> 
> I'd give you my left kidney for that beauty. Is that the one we were priveledged to see at the Hard Rock this spring?
> 
> Worth it's weight in gold IMO.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Not at the Hard Rock. I missed that. I mean as to value it's not a Loar era Mando. But it is pretty sweet for me.


I've played a few old Gibsons, including Loars, being lucky enough to have met a few owners. The instruments generally live up to the hype. A friend has an old paddle head one like yours that sounds like choirs of angels, I'd trade almost anything for it.

Nice mandos guys.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Not at the Hard Rock. I missed that. I mean as to value it's not a Loar era Mando. But it is pretty sweet for me.


Someone did have a very old A type Gibson at the Hard Rock, and was fairly low key about it as well. That's why I thought it might have been you.

I know what you mean about it not being one of the really expensive Gibbies, but to have such an instrument in playable condition is a real treasure IMO.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice collection you have there.

Heres my one and only mandolin: an Eastman 815:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not to highjack the thread but this guy, besides being a great guitar builder, makes a nice bouzouki. Some of you might have seen him at the guitar show in Elmira. I've been lusting after one of his for a while.

Ron Belanger Guitars

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Not to highjack the thread but this guy, besides being a great guitar builder, makes a nice bouzouki. Some of you might have seen him at the guitar show in Elmira. I've been lusting after one of his for a while.
> 
> Ron Belanger Guitars
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


No worries Mooh. Bouzoukis and other interesting ethnic instruments are welcome in this thread.

I'm still gassing for a Tsugaru Shamisen (Japanese fretless banjo is as close a description as I can think of).

So many instruments, so little time.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Heiden A. Heiden F. Weber Elite F, 20s Gibson A Jr., 80s Gibson F5, Eastman Giacomel, Laskin Long-Neck Mandolin (Stan Rogers recorded with this one) 

National Resophonic Mandolin, Martin 5-17T (tenor guitar)

Try this link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/do5z4ae8basuw9k/IMG_0883.JPG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Heiden A. Heiden F. Weber Elite F, 20s Gibson A Jr., 80s Gibson F5, Eastman Giacomel, Laskin Long-Neck Mandolin (Stan Rogers recorded with this one) National Resophonic Mandolin, Martin 5-17T (tenor guitar)


Freaking awesome, just freaking awesome. An acquaintance has a National Reso mandolin too, flame maple, louder than a dimed stack (well, metaphorically), and tone galour. Killer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason I am unable to see mike MacLeod's pictures.

From the description I'm sure that's my loss.

I came close to grabbing a National resonator mandolin, but the one I was looking at had a bad bow in the neck.

Sounds very interesting though.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Having trouble including with the image system. Try this link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/do5z4ae8basuw9k/IMG_0883.JPG

Sorry about the quality. I had to use a phone. :-( 

I'm so used to using a phone camera for everything, I forgot where my real camera is. :-(


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Having trouble including with the image system. Try this link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/do5z4ae8basuw9k/IMG_0883.JPG
> 
> Sorry about the quality. I had to use a phone. :-(
> 
> I'm so used to using a phone camera for everything, I forgot where my real camera is. :-(


Oh, my...!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow,

Now that's a mandolin room.

Lots of nice instruments there.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Forgot to post this one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Forgot to post this one.


I don't like the Firebird guitars, but I tired an 8 string Mandobird, and loved it...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm always on the look out for a solid body. My Godin is great, but sounds more like an acoustic mandolin. The Kent has a magnetic pickup so it's close, but yeah, a solid body with a nice single coil pickup is on my hit list for sure.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm currently building a 'mandocaster'. the kit is a nearly complete kit with a virtually finished neck. It's a "paint and bold together" Fender copy. I have no idea what it will sound like, but judging from the neck, it will play beautifully. The kit is from Saga 
Product Details for MT-10 - SAGA ELECTRIC MANDOLIN KIT Not bad for under $300


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I'm currently building a 'mandocaster'. the kit is a nearly complete kit with a virtually finished neck. It's a "paint and bold together" Fender copy. I have no idea what it will sound like, but judging from the neck, it will play beautifully. The kit is from Saga
> Product Details for MT-10 - SAGA ELECTRIC MANDOLIN KIT Not bad for under $300


Looks worthwhile for sure.

I wonder why so many mandocasters are four string.

I love the chime you get with paired strings


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Looks worthwhile for sure.
> 
> I wonder why so many mandocasters are four string.
> 
> I love the chime you get with paired strings


Agreed. The Godin electric mandolin accomplishes this, as does any acoustic mandolin with a decent pickup or mic. A four string seems too much like a uke or terz except for the tuning.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It stems from the original Fender. Apparently they tried to make it first with 8 strings and the story I heard is that Tiny Moore didn't like the sound till he removed 4 of the strings. At any rate, that's the story. If anyone knows a better story, I'll start telling it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Mike

Do you sell these kits?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> It stems from the original Fender. Apparently they tried to make it first with 8 strings and the story I heard is that Tiny Moore didn't like the sound till he removed 4 of the strings. At any rate, that's the story. If anyone knows a better story, I'll start telling it.


I googled the same question.

I found a link that explained a few reasons, but they relate to wanting the mandocasters to be almost a mini electric guitar tuned to fifths as opposed to an electrified mandolin.

Bending notes, playing with distortion, et cetera were mentioned.

For me, I like the idea of a magnetic pickup, but I still want it to sound like a mandolin.

Maybe one of each would be good.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I do, rollingdam. I only have the one I'm working on right now, but it doesn't take too long to get them.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

sent you a PM


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Update.

The "Taka" mandolin I purchased turned to to be unplayable. I bought it on eBay from a flipper. There must be a brace broken inside because as you tune it to pitch the top sags so badly the strings lay on the neck. I see no indication that a tone post was ever there.

Anyway, the seller was unaware (never tuned it to pitch) and provided a full refund.

Now I'm bidding on something else.

Hope to have news in a day or two.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> .....Now I'm bidding on something else.


From Bolivia? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No Dave,

I may still pull that trigger, but right now I'm bidding on an Ovation electric mandolin. 

I still also need an A type and a round back (strangely enough, the Ovation doesn't qualify).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This thread got me interested in mandocellos and mandolas. Electric ones that is. Today I saw this. Rather like the demos. I also like the surf green. $349. I wouldn't want to pay much more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw a few of the airlines and a few other electric solid bodies. I like the shape.

I'm sure I'll see something I can't do without at some point.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Two more Saga electric mandolin 
Kits arrived. Price change. They had a small sale, so I ordered 2. 20% under US retail.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tried a few mandolins the other day. They are too small for my fingers. Now if I could find a mandola to try out. Mind you, that is just try one out.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I had the same thought when I got my first mandolin. However, you do get used to it. Now, if I spend lots of time playing the mandolin exclusively, when I go back to my guitar it feels like trying to play a double bass on my lap.



Robert1950 said:


> Tried a few mandolins the other day. They are too small for my fingers. Now if I could find a mandola to try out. Mind you, that is just try one out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I had the same experience. At first it just seemed like the neck was too small and my hands cramped up in no time flat.

As with all new activities, that learning curve passed and now it's relatively comfortable. I would get tired playing one all night, but it's getting easier.

I have pretty big hands.

I bought one of these on eBay.

Awaiting delivery.
Mandolin MCS148 Acoustic Electric Mandolin - OvationGuitars.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, this thing plays like a dream. Heck it was almost bang on in tune when I unwrapped it.

The intonation is by far the best out of any of my mandos, scary good in fact.

The action is low and easy.

The tone seems nice and balanced acoustically, and louder than I expected.

I haven't even plugged it in yet and most people say that's when these llittle guys come to life.

Anyway, it's a blast so far.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Not really part of the mandolin family but close-my 1932 Gibson Tenor Guitar


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's in nice shape.

Very pretty.


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

I picked







up this Johnson mandolin in the US in 2003 i believe it was-plays very well -i just use the violin pickup and hook into my amp and it sounds great-well worth what i paid and more-was told it sounds and plays as good as some really pricey big name instruments.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

some bad ass mandos up in here. that firebird is truly awesome.

I've always wanted a mando or a uke. mostly for display. but i wouldnt mind learning to play one either


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason I am unable to see your Johnson Smokey29.


Let me put that another way.

For some reason I can't see our image.

Maybe I can on the lap top.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine are here somewhere: Flickr: MoohTooh's Photostream

I was perusing Ron Belanger's Facebook site: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ron-Belanger-Guitars/446164478739075 today and still wish I could get him to build a bouzouki for me. I was on the verge of ordering one a couple of years ago but then a tornado screwed up those and many other plans. I see Ron at the local celtic roots festival, and he's always got one there, among other instruments, so maybe if the zouk Gods are smiling on me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got this last week. New model from Seagull. The body is too small but it's very well made, sounds pretty good all things considered, plays great. Mine's a factory second, according to the shop.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks great man. I have a Godin A8 and a seagull Merlin. Both are exceptionaly nice instruments.

Yours looks a bit like the Merlin.

A guy can never have too many.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Peter Cox mandolin, one piece walnut back, one piece cedar top, Schallers.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Left to right, House bouzouki/mando-cello/octave-mandolin/whatever, Kala tenor guitar, Moon mandolin, Cox mandolin, Gold Tone short scale ("Irish tenor") tenor banjo.
All tuned in fifths. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman...You mentioned the Merlin. Are you aware of the five songbooks that Godin is offering through their website specifically for the Merlin? Tab with timing, no standard notation or lyrics unfortunately (except the first phrase of words to put the melody in mind I guess), but well formatted and easy to read. I just received 3 of the books by UPS.










Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Milkman...You mentioned the Merlin. Are you aware of the five songbooks that Godin is offering through their website specifically for the Merlin? Tab with timing, no standard notation or lyrics unfortunately (except the first phrase of words to put the melody in mind I guess), but well formatted and easy to read. I just received 3 of the books by UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I wasn't aware they had these, but the Merlin is SO natural an instrument, it really seems to lend itself to just flying by te seat of your pants. As soon as I pick it up, music starts falling out.

very cool little toy


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

True, that. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Got this last week. New model from Seagull. The body is too small but it's very well made, sounds pretty good all things considered, plays great. Mine's a factory second, according to the shop.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I tried one of those out a little while back--it was fun.
But I think it would sound better mic'd or with a pickup of some sort.

If I ever get an acoustic mandolin, it might be fun to have--although it is small--maybe they'll make a bigger bodied one some day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've posted this before, but here it is again--in this thread for the first time...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How do you like the Mandobird?

I have a couple of E-mandos.

This one needed some upgrades but it's great now. I may still swap out the pickup but it's a lot of fun.

Works perfectly for Nash the Slash stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> How do you like the Mandobird?


I love the Mandobird.
I know it's not everybody's cup of tea, but I don't always line up with what most people like or prefer.
I prefer the 8 over the 4 because I like the double course sound--which is what attracted me to the mandolin.
But the 4 string ones certainly have their place as well.

I played it with others for the first time today, and let a couple of other guys try it--one plays mandolin, and the other play violin (& bass) and he was curious about it, as he had heard the strings are tuned the same as on a violin.
I also played guitar & bass.
It was a fun jam.
The Mandobird held its own.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Four string E-mandos are good when you want to process the sound like you would an electric guitar.

Overdrive, delay, chorus et cetera all work much better with a four stringer.

Having said that, of the 8 or 9 mandolins I have, only one is a four strnger.

My mandolins.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice, I may have to do something like that eventually.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Nice, I may have to do something like that eventually.


Thanks,

I'm completely out of space. Last night I set up a stage piano (88 key Korg) and things are just too snug.

I'm considering a move to a larger room in the basement soon.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm considering a move to a larger room in the basement soon.


Or knock down a wall or two...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a part of the plan, but what I intend to do is to knock out the wall in my current guitar cave which adjoins a spare bedroom, and turn the resulting larger room into our master bedroom.

That will free up our current bedroom which is about 20' by 12' to be used as my new guitar cave.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> That's a part of the plan, but what I intend to do is to knock out the wall in my current guitar cave which adjoins a spare bedroom, and turn the resulting larger room into our master bedroom.
> 
> That will free up our current bedroom which is about 20' by 12' to be used as my new guitar cave.


Cool, I wish I had some options like that...


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

My only mandolin, I bought it specifically to play "Copperhead Road". I really should play it more often, they are a lot of fun. Somewhere I have a violin in a case that I have yet to play  where does the time go?


----------

